# no power to the pump when hot



## vipercloud (Oct 23, 2013)

Heres the situation im faced with.
driving home from inspection my car died. slowed down and as i go to accelerate, theres nothing. try turning it over nothing. had to push home. waited from 11am to about 6pm to start working on it 
tested fuel pressure. nothing. checked to see if pump was trying to prime. it wasnt. unhooked the the connector by the pump. no current and fuse for pump is good.coil is sparking. went out this morning turned over right away. heard the hum of the fuel pump right as i turned the key. im starting to think its the fuel pump relay or the chts
anybody else run into this before?


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I would rule out the CHTS. Mine was bad for years, and the only symptom it gave me was difficulty starting when cold. I would put more weight in a bad ground, relay, or fuse. Also, are you sure you checked the right connector? To gain access to the pump, you have to drop the fuel tank. You may have been checking the sending unit connector, which is in the boot of the car underneath the access hatch.


----------



## vipercloud (Oct 23, 2013)

more and more im pretty sure its the fuel pump relay. it has 2 boots going down into the plate that mounts on the gas tank and one that vears off. i pulled a fuel pump relay off my dads pathfinder. fingers crossed hoping it works, will post with results


----------

